#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Jimmys Fishing Park, east Pattaya

## sabang

There must be at least ten fishing parks scattered around east Pattaya, and I intend to check most of them out in due course. Jimmys is a bit different than most, for a couple of reasons.

For a start it's got a farang owner, Jimmy. It's not just a fishing park, it's also got a pleasant bar too, and serves Farang stodge rather than the usual healthy Thai stuff you get at these places.



Thats the bar area, with Jimmy behind the bar. It's neat and tidily kept, which is nice to see.



The small pool behind the pavilion is nicknamed the 'Tiddlers pond'. According to Jimmy it's got loads of fish, so if your idea of fun is pulling out lots of smaller fish this might be for you. It costs 80 baht to fish, plus if you need to hire a rod thats another 50 bht. We however were after the elusive big one. :Wink: 

Here's Jacko fortifying himself before dangling a hook. Notice the pool table behind- it's quite well set up here, although you do need to bring your own woman.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Jimmys is quite easy to find, by local standards anyway. Just head along Soi Nernplubwan, and turn right at the last intersection before Nernplubwan ends. It's about say half a kilometre along on the right, well signposted.



This is a view across the big pond, back to the bar complex. The big pond costs 150 Bht to fish, and it's here that you go in the hope of catching a big Carp, or maybe some other type of fish. Most fishing parks don't seem to have carp as far as I know- Mekong catfish seems to be the big fish of choice. So if you like carp fishing heres your place- us Aussies are a bit bemused at the thought of paying money to fish for carp though- they are vermin in Australia.  :bunny3:

----------


## HAMILTON

I was at Jimmys Fishing park in  August and was impressed with his set up.  I saw a few good fish being caught in the tiddlers pool.  They didnt seem tiddlers to me!!!   I look forward to more fishing reports.

----------


## sabang

Here is another view of the big pond, and it is quite big:-



Let the fishing commence.



After about ten minutes the first carp was pulled out, suitably pissed off.



Soon enough he was back in the water though. In Australia, it is illegal to put Carp back in the water.  :Aussie:

----------


## sabang

We only had about two and a half hours of fishing- had a barby to go to- and we caught five fish, which I guess is OK. All carp- Jimmy says there are other fish too, but they ignored us.

----------


## dirtydog

Why is it illegal in Aussie land? In the UK you would probably be imprisoned if you injured a freshwater fish  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

We didn't get the elusive big one though, but I am assured they are there. Mrs was delighted with her first catch- she's a very keen fishwife actually.  :Razz: 



Prolly the biggest one of the day too. I had what seemd a nice big one on the hook, but he threw the hook after a few seconds.  :Sad: 

So thats fishing and drinking at Jimmys for you, a very pleasant way to wile away a few hours.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Why is it illegal in Aussie land? In the UK you would probably be imprisoned if you injured a freshwater fish


Carp are an introduced species DD, and are considered vermin because they muddy up the water and crowd out native species. If you fish the River Murray, chances are you will catch Carp.
Redfin- or Perch as you call them- are vermin too. But, unlike carp, they are nice eating.  :Wink:

----------


## sabang

> I was at Jimmys Fishing park in August and was impressed with his set up. I saw a few good fish being caught in the tiddlers pool. They didnt seem tiddlers to me!!! I look forward to more fishing reports.


Actually I'm thinking of just fishing the Tiddlers pond next visit, so I'll let you know how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Redfin- or Perch as you call them- are vermin too. But, unlike carp, they are nice eating.


You do realise that normal people don't eat those sort of fish, your a funny lot you Aussies.

----------


## Happyman

D D said -Redfin- or Perch as you call them- are vermin too. But, unlike carp, they are nice eating.

Agree 100&#37; - A fillet of perch ( in UK when I was a kId ) gently fried in butter with a few chives sprinkled on top was the ultimate breakfast !!!

----------


## donmeurett

Thanks for sharing this information looks like a very nice place to enjoy a day fishing.

----------


## Joe Kerr

Thanks for the info Sabang. When in town next I definitely be dropping in to wet a line. Don't know about the Carp though. Any barra?

----------


## astasinim

Looks worth a day trip :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Thanks for the info Sabang. When in town next I definitely be dropping in to wet a line. Don't know about the Carp though. Any barra?


Nope.  :Sad:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Really nice photos mate ... looks like a great place ... looks like Joe Kerr and I will be dropping in there next month  :Smile: . Do the carp put up much of a fight?

----------


## sabang

They're not bad Wayne. They are not as fierce as pelagic fish but thats to be expected.
Also it depends how fit they are- a smaller fit one can give you a better fight than a bigger older one.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Also it depends how fit they are- a smaller fit one can give you a better fight than a bigger older one.


The old "fitness" thing ... could be some good fun on light gear, but these fishing parks usually rent out the old "skull dragger" type rods and reels with bloody heavy duty lines. Have noticed a few Thai chaps taking their own gear along.

These joints always have some old grey haired geriatric chap finding new ways to burn time once the viagra stops working ... the old bloke fishing behind your mate made me laugh. 

Your mate looks a good bloke ... what were you guys drinking? Looks just like a fisherman I used to work with up in the Gulf of Carpentaria ... could it be him?

----------


## sabang

^ Jacko lives in the Channel country, and he ain't doing too bad for an Aussie battler. He's got a light plane and a Harley amongst other stuff. He's a bit of a dissapointment though, because he doesn't much like beer.  :Sad: 
His favourite local tipple is Sangsom coke. I was on Leo.

The Geri's were having a good time- good on 'em.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> He's a bit of a dissapointment though, because he doesn't much like beer.


Yes they are a strange mob indeed those non-beer drinkers ... but jeez Sangsom is heavy duty stuff  :Smile: . When can we expect the next fishy tale?

----------


## bkkmadness

> I had what seemd a nice big one on the hook, but he threw the hook after a few seconds.


Wasn't long before you pulled out the 'one that got away' story. :Smile: 

Nice thread good pics.

----------


## HAMILTON

[quote=Wayne Kerr;418696]


> Have noticed a few Thai chaps taking their own gear along.


Most of the Expats I saw there had their own gear which looked good gear.  The owner will of course rent you out the gear.

----------


## tsicar

> Really nice photos mate ... looks like a great place ... looks like Joe Kerr and I will be dropping in there next month . Do the carp put up much of a fight?


thailand has some great species which fight like hell. hook yourself up with a pla-sawaai (grow huge, too) or pla-chon if you want a good fight. carp are mediocre fighters.- unexciting to fish for. you can reel one in without spilling your beer 
cheers
tsicar

----------


## tsicar

> Why is it illegal in Aussie land? In the UK you would probably be imprisoned if you injured a freshwater fish


probably regarded as a pest. these fish stir up the silt because of their feeding habits, and disturb the "nests" of indigenous fish. they are prolific breeders, and can "take over" in a relatively short time and are detrimental to sensitive ecosystems

----------


## sabang

I have just found out that Jimmys has it's own web site-
Jimmy's fishing Park,Pattaya,Thailand

"We are not really the type of people to boast, but we can say in all honesty we are the best! We have checked out the competition and "no one holds a candle to us." 

Not very modest, Jimmy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## donmeurett

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.

----------


## JoGeAr

> Originally Posted by Joe Kerr
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Sabang. When in town next I definitely be dropping in to wet a line. Don't know about the Carp though. Any barra?
> 
> 
> Nope.


Believe it or not, Thailand does have barramundi. They're called _pla kapong_ in Thai. Thailand used to (and maybe still does) export them to Aussie during the 'off-barra' season. I've eaten it in Thailand and it's definitely 'barra'.

I've never seen a fishing park featuring barra but if there was, I'd definitely frequent it. Great fighting fish and bloody good eating.

----------


## Panda

Plenty of farmed Barra in Thailand. You will often see plate sized specimens in the live holding tanks at restaurants in places like Pattaya.

I actually saw a specimen quite clearly swiming in the heavily polluted water at the Ban Phe pier when boarding the boat to Koh Samet a couple of years ago. No idea what it was doing there. Perhaps it was sick. There was some mullet swimming around in the filthy muck as well.

----------


## sabang

Never knew that. I'll see if I can find some ponds with barra then.

----------


## Happyman

The mangroves around Phuket and Phang Na have a good stock of Barra - up to about  4kg

----------


## Panda

Not Thailand, but close.
A short vid of a wild caught Barra in a Malaysian harbour.

----------


## Joe Kerr

Thanks for the info everyone. Pretty sure the Barra is available here as 'Sea Bass'. I'm quite sure it is the same fish that is caught in Aus.

As far as I know, there is a Copyright on the term Barramundi solely to protect an industry consisting of around 1,000 Australian fisherman (excluding the aquaculture industry). I guess that worldwide higher prices could be demanded just for using this indigenous name?

Many European and US countries have already invested in the name to get better prices.

----------


## Joe Kerr

Cheers Happyman. I've never caught one so 4kg would defintely be something to write home about. Only been back in LOS for a week now, but already wanting to get hooked up (with a fish that is  :Wink: ).

Where can I catch one of these local Barra?

----------


## Happyman

In Phuket the creek from the sea to the Boat Lagoon Marina is as good a place as any. Problem here now is that with the construction of the new Marina access from the shore is a bit tricky :Sad: .
Otherwise any of the creeks on either the Phuket or Phang Na side of Phang Na bay are good spots- need a dinghy or sea canoe though.
Lure or float fished live prawn best method on a rising tide . Go for it !!!

----------


## Happyman

In Malaysia, Barra are called either  "Se'akap" or "bass"

----------


## Joe Kerr

Looks like I will be bringing my fishing gear along next trip. 

However, running out of time this trip so may only be able to fit a day in at Jimmy's. Will be making my way down there next week to kill a few Carp.

----------


## Tchiowa

Looks like fun. What type of bait were you using?

As a kid back in La La Land we would fish for carps buy lumping a wet wad of bread on a hook and it worked quite well.

----------


## sabang

Thats how I always fished for carp in Australia too. Fresh bread was the best.
Jimmy's  you have two choices- breadcrumbs which you knead into a dough, and breadcrumbs plus other bits and pieces which you likewise moisture and knead.

----------


## dirtydog

Jess, i hope you Aussies never go to the UK, I think killing carp in the UK is probably an imprisonable offense, got to catch and release most freshwater fish in the UK, and no livebaiting or treble hooks allowed on freshwater  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

I poached a couple of trout in the UK once.
But paying all that money in the hope of catching a Tiddler is not good enough reason to travel to Old Blighty.

----------


## DrAndy

> D D said -Redfin- or Perch as you call them- are vermin too. But, unlike carp, they are nice eating.
> 
> Agree 100% - A fillet of perch ( in UK when I was a kId ) gently fried in butter with a few chives sprinkled on top was the ultimate breakfast !!!


 
Carp are eaten all over Europe, except in UK

they tend to taste muddy, but if you keep them for 24 hours in clean water, they can be delicious

Pike are also good

----------


## Tchiowa

Any other fishing parks worth a visit ?

What about Uncle Sams around the corner from Jimmy's , as I have passed this place many many times.

Or has anyone fished in Maprachan Reservoir with any success ?

----------


## sabang

They pull some decent fish out of the reservoir actually. They even pull fish out of the canal pond next to where I live.

I fished Uncle Sams (Soi Siam?) once, we pulled out four fish between four of us, but each a different kind (mine being a bottom sucker fish  :Sad: ). We made a meal of one too  :Wink: .  But they had some work going on and only one of their ponds operating.

Worth a try, but Jimmy's is prolly better- and a bit more expensive.

----------


## dirtydog

> Or has anyone fished in Maprachan Reservoir with any success ?


I saw someone pulling out a nice 4 or 5 kilo catfish out of Maprachan earlier in the week, some pictures of it in the Eastern Thailand forum.

----------


## Tchiowa

Tried the Jomtien Fishing Park today , soi 14 near the bungy jump.

Sad to say they charge Farangs twice the price of Thai's - so it is 200 baht opposed to the locals paying 100.

Saw some huge fish in this park being caught , I only caught one lunker  good 8 kilos and fought very well.

Had another one snap my line as I have my tackle  set up for the smaller fishing park type carps.

This place boasts the biggest fish in the area and from what I seen I believe them, it blows the doors off that little shithole called Jimmy's

----------


## unclesiberia

At the moment i am checking out approx nine fishing parks around the pattaya area , i was at jimmys briefly yesterday for a look see only, a couple of guys fishing only and a couple at the bar. judging by the pictures posted previously
the place seems to have gone downhill , tired and unkept , shite all over the place, why cant these people burn there rubbish instead of just leaving it everywhere ! behond me.
but needless to say i will give the fishing a bash soon. so i will be back with i hope better info on jimmys.

----------


## unclesiberia

I also called in at uncle sams fishing park, god has that place gone down the pan since my last visit. its a fkn disgrace i dont know who uncle sam is i can only assume he must be a dimised farang, because if he was still here im sure it would not be in such a state of disrepair.

----------


## unclesiberia

Boomerang fishing park ! forget it another snunami aftermath !

----------


## sabang

I popped into Jimmy's about six weeks ago, just for a beer and some falang stodge. It's still a fine place to fish by all accounts, but don't bother with the food- it is delivered in from some other restaurant on a motosa! Not much good either.

Pity if it's getting tattier- it wasn't when I was there. All the other fishing parks looked pretty scruffy in comparison, except for that big concrete tank place in Jomtien. You can certainly hook a big fish there, but not much in the way of character- said to be good food though.

----------


## unclesiberia

Jomtiem fishing park, my one time favourite two three visits a week !
but sadly that to has suffered for whatever reason, the water area has been reduced by at least 50% and the area is so narrow now that you can only fish down oneside , the half that has been infilled i can assume was for a bungie jump,
which seems to have been totally removed.
It doesnt seem that inviting of a place now, run down and untidy.

----------


## unclesiberia

Pattaya park  fishing and shooting club ,
Nice tidy well kept place . nobody fishing here but last time i was there the fishing was good, the water has that milky appearance due i would think,  to much loose baits bread meals and ground bait. but on my list to give it a tryout. i will come back with  results.

----------


## unclesiberia

location : 3rd Road , 300 mtrs north of the Pattaya Klang intersection by the roadside, the water is on the small side, but it affords about ten good pegs this place is clean, inviting , cheap to fish (one price) cold beers, good food, attentive
helpful staff, excellent catches, a few geese and jungle fowl cocks walking around gives it a nice touch. well maintained clean toilets. good for the family day out.
a definate must ! i will endevour to find the name of the place , but the directions are accurate.........tight lines.

----------


## buriramboy

A group of about 15 of us had a great afternoon out at Jimmys about a month ago, first time i'd ever been fishing in my life, was the only person not to catch a fish in the early afternoon, but come about 5 o'clock it was like shooting fish in a barrel, cast your rod and was catching a fish every time.

More importantly though the beer is cheap.

----------


## BobbyTits

I fish at Jimmy's every now and then. 

Jimmy is your typical Brit atempting to do  business in Pattaya and walking around pissed up by early afternoon.

----------


## paul smylie

Jimmy's fishing park is now called Pattaya Barra Fishing Park and is stocked with Barramundi and 8 other species of fish. 


> Never knew that. I'll see if I can find some ponds with barra then.

----------


## atticusblue

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> Redfin- or Perch as you call them- are vermin too. But, unlike carp, they are nice eating.
> 
> 
> You do realise that normal people don't eat those sort of fish, your a funny lot you Aussies.


I attended school in southern Louisiana (Cajun country). I lodged with an elderly Cajun couple who occasionally cooked carp and invited me. They baked it in a cajun sauce and served it over rice. That was about 1967 and I still remember it as the best fish dish I had when I lived down there and I had most of the regional Cajun dishes during that two year period. My favorite seafood though was boiled crawfish which is available at the Bourbon St. Restaurant in Bkk but it's an expensive treat compared to what's available in southern Louisiana.

----------


## sabang

> boiled crawfish which is available at the Bourbon St. Restaurant in Bkk


I've had it there, although it's actually a species of Australian yabby (Qld red claw) they use, farmed in Cambodia. You're right about carp though- it's perfectly decent eating really, but Aussie's turn their nose up at it because of all the small bones, and it's vermin status (they're basically hated over there, poor things). I believe you have a fast food chain in the states, Popeye's, that serves smoked carp. Shame no one has tried to do much with it in Oz, but with 'traditional' Aussie's there is a real stigma attached- I am sure more recent immigrants from Asia & eastern Europe have no such compunction about eating them. I've had carp myself, in southern China- but never in Australia, although I must have caught at least a hundredweight of them while fishing the Murray.

----------


## Eliminator

Carp and talapia are trash fish and do nothing but destroy the habitat of the native fish. You see talapia farms here that have a chicken coop on stilts above the pond and the fish eat whatever comes into the water. The farmed fish also get so many shots it's enough to turn your stomach. I don't eat any fresh water fish sold here if I know it.

----------

